# Using MDF for furniture style projects



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wondering what y'alls thoughts are about using MDF for furniture type projects?

Personally, I don't are for it…and it is really messy with the dust (even with dust collection).

I have several projects ahead of me to build (and give price quotes). One of which is similar to *this*.

One will be stained and one will be painted (YUK!).

I have access to just about any kind of material I need from a local hardwood lumber yard. No doubt, cost is a factor so it would be beneficial if I can keep the cost of materials down. My thinking is if I build one, I will probably get requests for more so I want to make sure I get it right the first time. 

Your thoughts appreciated.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

I stay away from it all costs.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

It's great for painted projects I built some pantry shelving units for some friends they turned out great I was able to do all the cutting and, routing outside with a stand fan pushing the dust away fom me. You have to think about sagging for the shelves themselves I added stiffeners across the fronts and a cleat at the backs.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

If you are making a lot of something it might be beneficial cost wise to use MDF or other low cost material in areas where it does not make a difference. However, I found that unless you can replace several sheets or board feet of pricier material it is not worth the effort.

I have used MDF on a lot of projects that are painted, because it is less cost and paints easier. Other than the weight I like the way it machines.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

In my neck of the woods it's cheaper to get paint grade plywood than it is to get MDF. Even if you paint MDF, the least amount of moister to get in at a scratch or dent, it's headed for the burn pile.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Good answers. That's kind of what I was thinking also.
Thanks.

I think for sure I am going to make one of those kitchen islands out of white pine with pine beadboard and stain it. That's is what my sister in law wants. Cutting board top shouldn't be a problem for me to make. I have made some before.

The other SIL probably wants hers painted white. UGH! I will have to research what paint to use and how to get a smooth finish. Prolly paint the beadboard first, then install it.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

I would have not considered MDF for furniture either…..until I saw this guys work:

http://andrewpittsfurnituremaker.com/

To be fair, he uses plywood as well but his stuff is beautiful.

I guess it's not necessarily about what it's made out of, but how it looks.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

It's heavy. That, more than anything, makes me not want to use it for furniture.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

For kitchens use plywood. I built a nightstand from MDF, painted it. I really didn't think it would last long but I built it around 10 years ago and my daughter is using it now, it's as solid as the day I built it. The biggest downside was all the dust.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Marty5965, I have watched all of Andy Pitts videos. He is an unreal craftsman.


----------



## fstellab (Sep 9, 2012)

Folks,

MDF is not allowed in my shop any longer. I creates really nasty fine dust that is very had to clean, it some places its almost like a paste. I am sure it not any good for you lungs and nose.

I cut 2 shallow dados for a table saw sled, the packed dust got every where, its like a fine dirt. I am still finding in places.

I might use MDF if it really fit the project, but I will not rout or cut it in doors.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I used it form making the tops for my workbenches, glued two 3/4" pieces together and lamainated. It works well for this but I am not much to work with it for much else. It has some good uses but if I make a piece of furniture I want to show off the wood, not paint. Maybe it is just me…. (laughing)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

MDF is an excellent substrate for marquetry and veneering in general as it is very flat and uniform and unlikely to move. Many fine furniture pieces are made with an MDF base but you'd never know it. For utilitarian pieces however I'd go with good paint grade birch.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm imagining archeologists in a few hundred years or more running into particle board and mdf furniture. Will any of it still be intact? If moisture gets to it, seems they would find only clumps of brown sludge, maybe with a marquetry overlay.

Could anyone ever regard a well-aged piece of Ikea furniture as a valuable antique? I suppose so (sigh). Stranger things have happened.

Maybe even particle board stuff with wood-grain contact paper will be looked on with admiration. (gag)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Any furniture will degrade over time if you don't take care of it.


----------



## TheRoux90318 (Jun 14, 2012)

Made shelving for pantry and a couple low profile show racks for the Bride using MDF…all painted. Not worth much of any other use IMHO.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

I dont know MT some poeple love it but down here in southeast missouri they love there oak and I have had customer's who like's the desgain but not it being made of MDF and than I have a lote of mom's and dad's who are pissed becouse they go out a spen $100 for a dresser and it only last a year if that long and I got poeple that has been waiting a mouth of two for dresser thats how far beheen I am. her's a pic of a peice I done for one older wamen but its made from oak now.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

MDF has it's place in the shop. Mostly for jigs, drill boards, cauls, bending forms, and other project assisting items. I have this conversation with people all the time. For me.. MDF, HDF, and LDF are just boards of dust held in place by a binder and the density being how much pressure is used and they all have the same problem… longevity, and I mean if you want your table to be around as long as egyptian wood furniture (2,000+ years) fiber board just won't make it. It expands with moisture like a sponge, it can last and has durability but only for a lifetime. But the benefits of the material make it worth having around… no movement… flat… no grain = easy to carve and manipulate (easy to dent unless it is HDF) and can come in affordable thicknesses up to 1.5". You can seal it with a wood hardener and a coat of varnish and any template will last a decade… but it must be sealed completely or a month later it will be useless. I can not abide building with it.. but that is only a personal preference for wood color and figure… and that my ego wants to make things that will last four or five generations. and fiber board just has no inherent strength for tight joints and wracking movements… screws and glue can rip out… so I use knock down hardware where I need strength.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

MDO (Medium Density Overlay) paints up well and I'd rather not use MDF.

Nice piece you made there David Dean!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I think it's fine to use in conjunction with real wood rails and stiles for painted pieces. I wouldn't use it any place that could it could get wet, however. I also think one of the above posters should respect readers a bit more and spend the time to punctuate and spell check. Reading a paragraph long sentence is tiresome.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Lots of good input. Thanks to all for taking the time to offer their thoughts and opinions. Y'all petty much confirmed what I was thinking about using MDF.

Hopefully this thread will benefit other readers that have had similar thoughts about MDF.

@David Dean - like your project. I have a microwave stand to build. It might turn out looking somewhat similar to your project. 

Mike


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I use it for shop cabinets.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

A lot of store bought furniture these days is made with MDF. Nothing wrong with it other than it's heavy weight. The stability of MDF is a big plus, especially for table tops. As long as you can cover the edges with solid wood and apply veneers to the surfaces, you can produce good results. I would not use it for drawers or furniture backs. This is where plywood is best; baltic birch for sides, back and bottom, hardwood for drawer fromts.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

MDF is used a lot in high end furniture as a substrate on top of which >>THICK<< veneers are pressed. this is done to minimize natural wood movements, as well as reduce costs (both production and long term maintenance/support costs).

It does produce nasty super-fine dust.

for hobby use, if you cannot properly control that fine dust, it is best to look at alternatives unless you really have an abundance of free supply and want to make the best of it - in which case, make sure you use a proper respirator and use dust extraction as much as possible.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys I thank still have the plans for that but it has two tops the very top can move left and right and I dont know where you would get the ring that lets it go in cicles.


----------



## GCM (Jan 12, 2012)

I use MDF quite a bit - but the overwhelming reason is cost - in the US plywood seems to be so cheap compared to what we pay here in Oz that I would have thought for most purposes it would be the better alternative. There are, however, some other benefits of MDF particularly for painted pieces, machinability and stability being probably the main ones. The main disadvantages are weight and edge finishing. Obviously it is quite a good choice for built-ins where weight is not an issue and edges are generally covered up with a face frame.


----------



## Illinoiswoodworker (Mar 24, 2013)

I've used MDF and there are upsides. It doesn't warp and you don't have to worry about knots or splits. It is dead flat but it sags. It is annoying to me when you hit a corner and it chips out. And water will cause it to swell.

I try to avoid it like the plague now.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If it's going to be stained, you can't use MDF. I would confer with the customer and explain the differences between wood and MDF construction, cost of each, durability, etc and let him decide. The difference in cost between MDF and say Baltic Birch plywood for the sample project might only amount to $20.00 at the most for material. Woodworking techniques would be about the same with either material with BB ply having the advantage of being easier to work with.


----------



## OliverArts (Apr 16, 2013)

I've use it for templates and patterns in the guitar shop and it works well for that purpose…it's stable and good for that purpose. Tried it in a couple of painted furniture projects…not a fan of it.

While it's made out of wood fiber and just isnt the same as wood…and the dust is horrible.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It can solve problems… especially in paint grade work
where cost and speed are factors. It's about the
fastest material to make paint grade beadboard from - 
though you can buy MDF beadboard too and use
it as inset panels.

If price is a factor in selling paint grade cabinets, MDF
can help you please those clients. Whether those
are the types of clients you want to cater to is
another issue. It is certainly unpleasant to work
with from a dust standpoint.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Mike,

One thing to consider is the fact that you're likely competing with Chinese crap. Don't sell yourself too cheaply. Use the cost of real wood and solid American craftsmanship to help justify making a reasonable profit. Remember, you can allways come down. You can NEVER come back up.

Also mdf swells up like a centerfielder on steroids.

Steve


----------



## GCM (Jan 12, 2012)

Hah - it boils down to this - if you live in the US or Canada use the most expensive timber/lumber you can find - it will STILL be cheaper than anywhere else in the English speaking world - but be quick - the greenies are coming to get you too - it is just a matter of time.


----------



## GCM (Jan 12, 2012)

I just noticed on another site that a sheet of 3/4" 4'x8' plywood is $45 in the states. It is around $120 here so there is definitely a place for MDF in my workshop ($30 a sheet) but I don't know why it is ever used in the US except for areas where you want it's flatness and stability.

I don't agree that MDF swells significantly - I built my CNC machine from MDF 5 years ago and there is no sign of swelling at all and I live in a very humid environment AND I haven't treated it with any moisture resistant finish. It DOES sag though so any long horizontal sections need to be supported in some way - for instance on a CNC machine a torsion box type construction is advised.


----------

